# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  جديد من BMW

## الوسادة

*سلسلة سيارات جديدة من بي إم دبليو.. من أجل مستقبل أكثر صداقة للبيئة!!

زداد اهتمام العالم بالسيارات الكهربائية الصديقة بالبيئة، ومنها سنشاهد اليوم نموذجين رائعين لشركة BMW:



حيث كشفت الشركة أواخر الشهر الماضي عن سلسلة جديدة من السيارات الكهربائية الصديقة للبيئة تحت اسم BMW i. كشفت الشركة عن نموذجين لهذه السلسلة هما BMW i3 وBMW i8:


BMW i3:




هي سيارة عائلية تتميز بجسم خفيف مصنوع من مزيج من الألومنيوم وألياف الكربون، وتحوي مساحة تخزينية تصل لـ 200 لتر.



وعلى الرغم من أنها سيارة عائلية إلا أنكم تلاحظون من الصور حرص الشركة على تصميمها العصري الأنيق، فضلاً عن وجود سقف بانورامي كبير ليحصل الركاب على إطلالة بانورامية مميزة.



تعمل السيارة بمحرك كهربائي من اسطوانتين بسعة 600 لتر وبقوة 170 حصان، يصل بالسيارة من صفر حتى 100 كم في الساعة خلال أقل من 8 ثواني، وتبلغ سرعتها القصوى 150 كم في الساعة.



يتم شحن بطارية السيارة بالكامل خلال 6 ساعات، ويمكن شحنها لأكثر من 80٪ باستخدام شاحن سريع خلال ساعة فقط.



ويبلغ مدى السيارة 300 كم قبل الحاجه لإعادة شحنها، وهو مدى جيد جداً داخل المدينة.

BMW i8:



كما يتضح من شكلها هي سيارة رياضية تتميز بمحرك ذو قوة 220 حصان، والذي يكفي لدفع السيارة من صفر إلى 100 كم فى الساعة خلال أقل من خمس ثواني.



تتميز السيارة كذلك بمعدل استهلاك جيد جداً للوقود يقدر بـ 3 لتر لكل 100 كم. وهذه بعض صورها:











وإليكم ختاماً هذا الفيديو عن السيارات السلسلة الجديدة:


*

----------


## rand yanal

خيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

متل الحلم هالسيارة .. يسلمو كتير لاطلاعنا عليها  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مضمونهم حلو بس ما حبيت شكلهم مشكورة  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

عنجد اشي كتير حلوووووووووو  :SnipeR (27):

----------

